

Startups are about giving back - tomazstolfa
http://www.startupsgivingback.com/

======
tbrooks
I hate the term 'giving back'. What has someone given you that you should give
back?

Why not just say, 'give'?

~~~
arkitaip
I feel that in the software community we're standing on the shoulders of
generous giants who have coded and open sourced so much of our tech stacks;
written guides, tutorials, and tests; answered our questions in forums and
chats. Granted, this seems like a more entrepreneur centric project, but I'm
pretty sure that we're all benefiting from the works of entrepreneurs anyways.

